# Love the new little features on the 9.4 update



## IsItLive (Apr 3, 2007)

Don't care that much about playing a folder, don't care about YouTube. Deleting a whole folder is nice. But I love:

Guide access during recorded playback. Very sweet.
Closed captioning toggle. Something I always wanted.
24 Hour Guide Forward Skip - something I didn't know I wanted but can see myself using.

It was a very pleasant surprise when I got home tonight. Hooray for Tivo!


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

Sweet, can't wait to try those out. My Tivo S3 is installing the service update right now. How long did yours take to install?


----------



## LonV (Feb 14, 2006)

My favorite feature, which I didn't see in the list is that when you do 30 sec skip or 7 sec skip back, you see the frame at the point with each button press. So if I press it three times quickly, as an example, I will see three frames instead of just the final frame.

It's nice to see this fixed.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

IsItLive said:


> Guide access during recorded playback. Very sweet.
> Closed captioning toggle. Something I always wanted.
> 24 Hour Guide Forward Skip - something I didn't know I wanted but can see myself using.


Yeah I got the beta version a couple of weeks ago. The did good with these specific upgrades, especially the captions. I'm just hoping the full version of the update addresses my freeze/reboot issue so I can watch HDTV again! We'll see


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

My 9.4-1-02-648 update went fine. No issues so far.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

LonV said:


> My favorite feature, which I didn't see in the list is that when you do 30 sec skip or 7 sec skip back, you see the frame at the point with each button press. So if I press it three times quickly, as an example, I will see three frames instead of just the final frame.
> 
> It's nice to see this fixed.


+1. That is very good.

I also like the "Play Folder" option. I built a folder of Music Choice videos and now I can just select the folder, press play and have a nice Playlist of music videos.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Finally. This update has some of the nicest little touches any of their updates have had. Guide tweaks are things that really help out with scheduling from the guide. 

Youtube is neat and probably won't be used by me past week one. 

Very nice. Almost makes me want to try and get cablecards again. Almost.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Just download a biggie and see my last status as "Pending Restart". Looks like I got 9.4 in the pipe


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd say mine took about 45 minutes. Be aware that I did not have access to YouTube until after I forced a connection -- which took a LONG time to process. Once the new data processed, then YouTube worked fine.


----------



## greggt007 (Dec 9, 2005)

the update is nice
i've noticed some slowdown in responses though.
for example, i like to fast forward and go up to 3xff and then down to 2xff as i get closer to the program i'm watching, which used to be fine and speedy enough, now, it pauses for over a second and then goes at 2xff

i would also rather have it so when i play all of a folder, which i didnt think i would use but have twice already in the 12 hours i've had it, when a program is done, asking whether to delete it


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

greggt007 said:


> the update is nice
> i've noticed some slowdown in responses though.
> for example, i like to fast forward and go up to 3xff and then down to 2xff as i get closer to the program i'm watching, which used to be fine and speedy enough, now, it pauses for over a second and then goes at 2xff
> 
> i would also rather have it so when i play all of a folder, which i didnt think i would use but have twice already in the 12 hours i've had it, when a program is done, asking whether to delete it


not at all certain- but it might be slow for a day give or take becasue it got a new build.

certain indexing things in the background slow it down a bit- not sure if getting a software upgrade is one of those...

so maybe it will speed up tomorrow.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

LonV said:


> My favorite feature, which I didn't see in the list is that when you do 30 sec skip or 7 sec skip back, you see the frame at the point with each button press. So if I press it three times quickly, as an example, I will see three frames instead of just the final frame.
> 
> It's nice to see this fixed.


 I think the behavior is different but the end result of trying to quickly skip over commercials is actually worse. Before this update with quick consecutive 30 ss presses display would stay on same frame. Now it actually tries to update frames occasionally and that process actually slows things down even more. In the early days (pre 8.1 software if I recall correctly) all frames were shown and yet the skips were very fast.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

greggt007 said:


> the update is nice
> i've noticed some slowdown in responses though.
> for example, i like to fast forward and go up to 3xff and then down to 2xff as i get closer to the program i'm watching, which used to be fine and speedy enough, now, it pauses for over a second and then goes at 2xff


I've had 9.4 on my TivoHD for a while (about whenever people first started noting it here).

Yeah, I notice this a lot. It also seems to me to happen very often when going from FF to
rewind. I too didn't notice problems with 9.3.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

I think I might make use of the Youtube feature. Particularly for things like this: In the Youtube search menu type in Habanera (yes with an "a" on the end) and select the first video in the list. Then laugh a lot.

bork bork bork.


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

As much as I love the TiVo remote, I have always found it excruciating to enter text with it. 

I looked up one YT video and played it. Between a little fresh-update sluggishness and dreaded character entry, it took a good 30 seconds to enter my 9-character search string.

When can I plug in my USB keyboard and do it in 1.5 seconds?


----------



## fergie8 (Oct 26, 2006)

IsItLive said:


> Don't care that much about playing a folder, don't care about YouTube. Deleting a whole folder is nice.  But I love:
> 
> Guide access during recorded playback. Very sweet.
> Closed captioning toggle. Something I always wanted.
> 24 Hour Guide Forward Skip - something I didn't know I wanted but can see myself using.


The 9.4 feature I like the most is that it now seems to remember which Music, Photos, Products & More app I used last and goes back to it when I enter there the next time. I imagine that feature could be very useful to someone who has, say, a Same Game addiction.

( Mind you, I don't actually know anyone who has a Same Game addiction, I'm just speculating that it might be useful to someone if they did.  )



> It was a very pleasant surprise when I got home tonight. Hooray for Tivo!


My excitement for 9.4 was somewhat tempered when the whole TiVoHD UI froze whilst watching my first recording after the 9.4 update was installed. A full power down / power up reboot was required to fix it, which is never a fun thing.  Hopefully this won't be a frequent problem with the 9.4 software. [Fingers crossed]


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

ToddNeedsTiVo said:


> ...
> When I can plug in my USB keyboard and do it in 1.5 seconds?


Can you really just plug in USB keyboard and type away? I have S3.


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

hiker said:


> Can you really just plug in USB keyboard and type away? I have S3.


Not that I know of! I was just lamenting that one cannot do so.

Edited my errant post. Meant "when can I" instead of "when I can."


----------



## zand94 (May 20, 2002)

A few items i've already noticed undocumented by anyone else

#1 - This wasn't the first one i noticed but i feel the most important - MRV by 2 different tivos from a 3rd and no problem transferring the 2nd program AT THE SAME TIME!

#2 - My 2nd TivoHD received the 9.4 before my first one... and one thing I noticed when doing anything with the remote set to #1 is that the #2 (with 9.4) was not acknowledging any remote button pushes with the amber light. 
(I was worried that #2 had locked up as i've had that problem alot and this was usually a sure sign) - I switched over to #2 and it was working fine. so - today #1 gets 9.4 and I test my theory - with 9.4 the tivo your remote is switched to is the only one that shows the acknowledgment amber lights

(btw - S2DT with it's latest software is still showing these acknowledgements)

#3 - well just noticed the 1 hour SD show i'd transfered from #2 to #1 at the same time as the S2DT was transferring a show from #2 completed in around 15min - Does this mean MRV transfer speeds have increased??

Just some thoughts


----------



## tcorning (Nov 14, 2001)

One thing I noticed that has broken again (in my opinion): Watching a suggestion that's being recorded, if you change the channel, it will use the "back" tuner if free, and keep recording the suggestion. It was fixed in 9.3 and seems to be broken again in 9.4.

I don't like having to manually cancel a suggestion so I can utilize both tuners for live programs (Yes, hitting "record" is an option, but I don't want to  ) .

Ted


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

IsItLive said:


> Guide access during recorded playback. Very sweet.
> 24 Hour Guide Forward Skip - something I didn't know I wanted but can see myself using.


Loving these two, the 24 Hour skip was a nice little surprise. The guide access during playback is heaven, have wanted that forever!!


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I must be the only one who hates the guide access during playback. When I'm playing something back and wanted to switch to Live TV, I used the Guide button on my Harmony 880 to access Live TV. I had to update my remote and now I'm going to have to get used to using a different button.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

serumgard said:


> I must be the only one who hates the guide access during playback. When I'm playing something back and wanted to switch to Live TV, I used the Guide button on my Harmony 880 to access Live TV. I had to update my remote and now I'm going to have to get used to using a different button.


You're probably not the only one disappointed. There are probably four others.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

I wish Tivo would cease with the new features. I can't see how you tube has any usefulness, but thats just me.

Fix the glaring problems! Like the FIOS pixelation, and others people have been complaining about on this board for a long time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ciucca said:


> I wish Tivo would cease with the new features. I can't see how you tube has any usefulness, but thats just me.
> 
> Fix the glaring problems! Like the FIOS pixelation, and others people have been complaining about on this board for a long time.


Considering how popular YouTube is, it must be very useful for a number of people. I personally can take it or leave it. But I admit I have watched a few YouTube videos only because it was available through the TiVo.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

IsItLive said:


> 24 Hour Guide Forward Skip - something I didn't know I wanted but can see myself using.


Now if only they added a visual indicator in the guide to indicate which shows are scheduled to be recorded, like this:


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

ciucca said:


> Fix the glaring problems! Like the FIOS pixelation, and others people have been complaining about on this board for a long time.


You're making two big assumptions, both of which may be (probably are) incorrect:

1. Development time spent on YouTube takes away from development time spent on fixing Fios pixelation.

2. Fios pixelation is fixable in software.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

ciucca said:


> I wish Tivo would cease with the new features. I can't see how you tube has any usefulness, but thats just me.
> 
> Fix the glaring problems! Like the FIOS pixelation, and others people have been complaining about on this board for a long time.


youtube is no biggie to me-

But the scuttlebutt is the guts to make youtube work required mpeg4 to get enabled on the boxes- and that can yield some big things like HD downloads.


----------



## tluxon (Feb 28, 2002)

TerpBE said:


> Now if only they added a visual indicator in the guide to indicate which shows are scheduled to be recorded, like this:


Yes. Just like that! :up:


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

greggt007 said:


> the update is nice
> i would also rather have it so when i play all of a folder, which i didnt think i would use but have twice already in the 12 hours i've had it, when a program is done, asking whether to delete it


That was considered, but set aside. It interrupted the flow of the content (the point of the feature was to play show after show after show smoothly). It was a real issue for music videos, very annoying. It also turned out to be an issue for some parents. Apparently some people tested this feature by forcing their kids to watch a large number of Thomas the Tank Engine episodes. Telling Mom that 'the TiVo is asking something' every half hour seemed to reduce the usefulness of the feature (for some people). 

Pony


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

MichaelK said:


> youtube is no biggie to me-
> 
> But the scuttlebutt is the guts to make youtube work required mpeg4 to get enabled on the boxes- and that can yield some big things like HD downloads.


Yes, we did enable support for H.264 downloads. Pretty cool, eh? 

Pony


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

TiVoPony said:


> Yes, we did enable support for H.264 downloads. Pretty cool, eh?
> 
> Pony


Does this mean all my home movies in mpeg4 format will now download to my tivo? I have a bunch of stuff in mpeg4 which works great on my Apple TV but I would love to ditch the ATV in favor of Tivo for home movies.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

TiVoPony said:


> That was considered, but set aside. It interrupted the flow of the content (the point of the feature was to play show after show after show smoothly). It was a real issue for music videos, very annoying. It also turned out to be an issue for some parents. Apparently some people tested this feature by forcing their kids to watch a large number of Thomas the Tank Engine episodes. Telling Mom that 'the TiVo is asking something' every half hour seemed to reduce the usefulness of the feature (for some people).
> 
> Pony


I remember that when I had small kids, I would put on some videocassette that had several programs recorded on it and my kids would watch the whole thing. And then a month later, they'd watch the same group of programs over again. I could certainly see parents just playing an entire folder more than once for their little kids, so it's probably best to separate the deleting from the playing.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> Yes, we did enable support for H.264 downloads. Pretty cool, eh?
> 
> Pony


VERY cool!

now wheres unbox in hd?

(what have you done for us lately- lol)


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> You're making two big assumptions, both of which may be (probably are) incorrect:
> 
> 1. Development time spent on YouTube takes away from development time spent on fixing Fios pixelation.
> 
> 2. Fios pixelation is fixable in software.


If the FIOS pixelation is not fixable in software (and I agree with your opinion) what pisses me off is Tivo will NOT admit it. Their solution is to keep replacing the box for $50 a pop. No thank you. They should fix the hardware problem, and offer customers a fixed box for the $50. This I would accept.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

ciucca said:


> If the FIOS pixelation is not fixable in software (and I agree with your opinion) what pisses me off is Tivo will NOT admit it. Their solution is to keep replacing the box for $50 a pop. No thank you. They should fix the hardware problem, and offer customers a fixed box for the $50. This I would accept.


The problem with fios is it might be fios that has the problem.
Tivo builds their stuff to cablelabs standards. Fios is in theory buying cable labs compliant equipment for their head end from motorola. But since verizon isnt allowed to be a member of cablelabs its not unthinkable that they are doing something that doesnt quite comply with the standards and since they arent allowed into cablelabs to test like everyone else.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> The problem with fios is it might be fios that has the problem.
> Tivo builds their stuff to cablelabs standards. Fios is in theory buying cable labs compliant equipment for their head end from motorola. But since verizon isn't allowed to be a member of cablelabs it's not unthinkable that they are doing something that doesn't quite comply with the standards and since they aren't allowed into cablelabs to test like everyone else.


From what I know  Verizon FIOS meets all standards for RF signaling into the receiver. Perhaps the MOCA frequency on the coax is interfering with the TIVO causing pixelation (one theroy I've heard). For the sake of my discussion lets assume this is the issue. Why is this then Verizon's fault? Tivo is a third party vendor. It's there obligation to make their equipment compliant.

The only way Verizon could be at fault is if they withheld information. I'm sure this is not the case. I think it is more likely that Tivo has identified the problem as theirs and made a business decision to deny it, figuring their technical savoy customer will figure a way around it (attenuators). One other possibility is that Tivo's engineering department is incapable of figuring out what is wrong, they decided to deny the issue is theirs. This possibility is probably the case having worked in the software industry for 20+ I've seen this many times. Either way they made the decision to save present dollars at the expense of customer satisfaction.


----------



## vazquezj324 (Jul 2, 2008)

'Macroblocking' refers to areas of your television screen that do not display the correct image, but instead contain blocks of a single color. Most cable customers notice occasional instances of transient macroblocking.

If you are using Verizon FIOS service with a TiVo HD DVR or TiVo Series 3 HD DVR, however, you may see frequent macroblocking and widely fluctuating signal levels. This issue can be resolved easily by installing a low-pass filter or diplexer in the cable line.

Verizon technical support is aware of this issue and the necessary steps to resolve it. Please contact them at http://www22.verizon.com/Residential/Support/ContactUs to request the installation of a low-pass filter or diplexer.

link: http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport..._macroblocking_with_Verizon_FiOS_service.html


----------



## GA_HiDef (Oct 3, 2006)

tluxon said:


> Yes. Just like that! :up:


Oh yes, yes, yes... Visual indication of scheduled to record programs in the guide. Please... soon. please.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

ciucca said:


> From what I know  Verizon FIOS meets all standards for RF signaling into the receiver. Perhaps the MOCA frequency on the coax is interfering with the TIVO causing pixelation (one theroy I've heard). For the sake of my discussion lets assume this is the issue. Why is this then Verizon's fault? Tivo is a third party vendor. It's there obligation to make their equipment compliant.
> ....


I believe TiVo built a cablelabs compatible receiver and they support it for all cablelabs certified/approved/verified/(whatever the word is) situations.

Not sure they officially support FIOS- at least in the beginning they did not and it was specifically because verizon was a different animal. .

Tivo is not obligated to make their box work with fios even if fios was very public about what they are doing. Just like tivo isnt required to make a box that works with uverse or anyone else if those people made their specs public.

In a perfect workd tivo should be able to create a single box that works for everyone without them having to tweak their hardware for every provider that exists.

Tivo built their box, tested it to the only standard that really exists in the wild (the one from cablelabs)  it passed and they moved on. It IS COMPLIANT with the standard that exists. At least accordign to the people that test to that standard.

If tivo is aware of something that would make it not work then they should certainly share that information so you can make informed decisions, but if verizon is doing something off spec then I dont see how its tivos obligation to fizx it.

And just for the record- I believe its not verizons fault either. Its the NCTAs and the FCC who made cablelabs the official body to create the standards. Cablelabs specifically doesnt permit non cable entities to join. So how is such an entity going to work with all the various players to create a single open standard that everyone can follow? Verizon has no say, and for all we know isnt even allowed to test their equipment with cablelabs tools to ensure interoperability. So maybe verizon even thinks everything is fine because they have no way to test it on the official cable testbeds? Verizon created a superset of the cable standards for their system and theres no place to get that agreed to as a standard to follow. There were plenty that complained to the FCC at the time the decision was made- but they put their head in the sand and basically said they trusted cable to do the right thing by the other players- and we all see now how that worked out for verizon.


----------



## outpost (Apr 9, 2008)

I sure do agree about the text entry being so tedious. How can they have stuck with that all these years.

I saw a better text entry method in a videogame. Each letter slot had an up and a down arrow above and below it, indicating that when on that slot, to press the up and down buttons on the controller, and it would spin through the alphabet, as if it were on an imaginary wheel. Much faster.

Is there a place to make a formal suggestion like that?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

GA_HiDef said:


> Oh yes, yes, yes... Visual indication of scheduled to record programs in the guide. Please... soon. please.
> 
> Thanks for listening.


Absoutely needed now that the guide is finally usable for scheduling recordings.

C'mon Tivo, every other DVR in existence (well, that I've seen) has a visual indicator of what's scheduled in the guide. This is such an obvious and trivial enhancement, it's hard to see why it wasn't added to the guide with the day skips in 9.4. You already show that it's thumbs up AND a currently recording show does have an indicator, just not future recordings.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> Tivo is not obligated to make their box work with fios even if fios was very public about what they are doing. Just like tivo isnt required to make a box that works with uverse or anyone else if those people made their specs public.


The Tivo should refund my money! I'm sorry this statement is wrong. They do claim to be compliant with FIOS, otherwise I would not get FIOS guide data.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

ciucca said:


> The Tivo should refund my money! I'm sorry this statement is wrong. They do claim to be compliant with FIOS, otherwise I would not get FIOS guide data.


you need to read some more....

IN the particular issue posted above- Someone posted the answer already- it's a problem in fios' end. Fios knows it. Fios will supply the required filter to make their service work with tivo, a box built and tested to the only industry standard that exists.

PS- and i agree they should refund money for an initial resonable timeframe if people have problems getting the tivo box to work with ANY system- not just fios.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> you need to read some more....
> 
> IN the particular issue posted above- Someone posted the answer already- it's a problem in fios' end. Fios knows it. Fios will supply the required filter to make their service work with tivo, a box built and tested to the only industry standard that exists.
> 
> PS- and i agree they should refund money for an initial resonable timeframe if people have problems getting the tivo box to work with ANY system- not just fios.


Please it is ridiculous to say it is Verizon's fault. Tivo is not a subcontractor of theirs, they have no obligation to call them and tell them they are changing their channel map. Doesn't Verizon get their guide data from Tribune also? It is Tivos responsibility to me their customer to make sure the remap is handled smoothly.


----------



## b3ar (Dec 2, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> That was considered, but set aside. It interrupted the flow of the content (the point of the feature was to play show after show after show smoothly). It was a real issue for music videos, very annoying. It also turned out to be an issue for some parents. Apparently some people tested this feature by forcing their kids to watch a large number of Thomas the Tank Engine episodes. Telling Mom that 'the TiVo is asking something' every half hour seemed to reduce the usefulness of the feature (for some people).
> 
> Pony


For the next update, I'm like 9,763rd in line behind the visual indicator in the guide. A nice, simple highlighting of the program would be great (e.g., change in background, italicized text, thicker border that's a different color, whatever!).

I'd also like to see a "Play from Beginning" option (under "More Options"?) for those of us who have the 30s skip enabled. Without 30s skip, you just skip to the end and start over (inelegant, but doable). Now when I get partially into a show and think that my wife might want to watch, starting over is much more of a PITA than it needs to be.


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

outpost said:


> I sure do agree about the text entry being so tedious. How can they have stuck with that all these years.
> 
> I saw a better text entry method in a videogame. Each letter slot had an up and a down arrow above and below it, indicating that when on that slot, to press the up and down buttons on the controller, and it would spin through the alphabet, as if it were on an imaginary wheel. Much faster.
> 
> Is there a place to make a formal suggestion like that?


I like this idea. I also like the idea of standardizing whatever layout is selected across all locations that require the layout to be available. Right now the keyboard style changes depending on what you are doing (Amazon Unbox search vs. YouTube Search vs. Wishlist search, etc.

[NG]Owner


----------



## bigray327 (Apr 14, 2000)

I agree that the guide needs indicators. I love the look of the Comcast TiVo guide, with the live TV and all. By comparison, the 9.4 guide looks kinda dopey. Very nice work by someone at TiVo and/or Comcast. :up:


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

ciucca said:


> Doesn't Verizon get their guide data from Tribune also?


No.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

The play folder option is the one new feature I love the best.

It comes in handy big time when I want to play music from my PC.

I also like that now I can go back and browse through different folders of music and still have music playing as well


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

ciucca said:


> Doesn't Verizon get their guide data from Tribune also? It is Tivos responsibility to me their customer to make sure the remap is handled smoothly.


I think you have it a little backwards. Verizon determines the channel lineup themselves and tells TMS what to publish.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

ciucca said:


> Please it is ridiculous to say it is Verizon's fault. Tivo is not a subcontractor of theirs, they have no obligation to call them and tell them they are changing their channel map. Doesn't Verizon get their guide data from Tribune also? It is Tivos responsibility to me their customer to make sure the remap is handled smoothly.


oh- sorry- you are complaining about the channel map- thought you were the complainer about the low pass filter required to stop macroblocking..

about guide data:

Tivo BUYS guide date from Tribune. Tribune gets the data from Verizon.

I'm not familiar with the exact issues you folks are having- if you look at other tribune guide data ( zap2it.com is a tribune website for example) is the data correct there?

If zap2it is wrong then someone needs to tell tribune that they have the wrong data for fios. You can email tivo and they will do it, or you can cut out the middle man and contact tribune by zap2it yourself.

If zap2it is right but tivo is still wrong then tivo for sure screwed up and you should scream and yell at them.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> Tivo BUYS guide date from Tribune. Tribune gets the data from Verizon.


Tribune gets the _lineup_ from Verizon. They get the data -- the listings for each individual channel -- from the channels themselves, or from other sources. Definitely not from Verizon, anyway -- you'll see different descriptions for the same programs on Verizon hardware.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ciucca said:


> I wish Tivo would cease with the new features. I can't see how you tube has any usefulness, but thats just me.
> 
> Fix the glaring problems! Like the FIOS pixelation, and others people have been complaining about on this board for a long time.


I have zero pixelation problems with the four boxes I have connected to FIOS.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> No.


I asked some people I know inside Vzw, and they say all guide services (including tribune) were notified in advance. I tend to believe them, so for my money Tivo and Tribune are covering up their incompetence.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I have zero pixelation problems with the four boxes I have connected to FIOS.


How long have you been a Tivo employee?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> Tribune gets the _lineup_ from Verizon. They get the data -- the listings for each individual channel -- from the channels themselves, or from other sources. Definitely not from Verizon, anyway -- you'll see different descriptions for the same programs on Verizon hardware.


correct-

sorry poor choice of words on my part.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

ciucca said:


> How long have you been a Tivo employee?


Have you tried to call verizon and ask for the filter that you need to fix your macroblocking?

have you bothered to check the zap2it site to see what the truth is about the guide data?

or do you just enjoy whining like a little girl and hoping you issues fix themsleves magically?


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> Have you tried to call verizon and ask for the filter that you need to fix your macroblocking?
> 
> have you bothered to check the zap2it site to see what the truth is about the guide data?
> 
> or do you just enjoy whining like a little girl and hoping you issues fix themsleves magically?


Verizon goes out of their way to make their customers happy. They will come to your house countless times to help you get your inferior third party receiver to work. They will even offer you a deal on their own DVR if you get tired of doing Tivo's debugging work for them.

The guide is wrong. I and others are paying a monthly fee for it, it should be correct. It is Tivo's responsibility not Verizon's!

Resorting to name calling just speaks volumes about you and your opinions.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

ciucca said:


> Verizon goes out of their way to make their customers happy. They will come to your house countless times to help you get your inferior third party receiver to work. They will even offer you a deal on their own DVR if you get tired of doing Tivo's debugging work for them.
> 
> The guide is wrong. I and others are paying a monthly fee for it, it should be correct. It is Tivo's responsibility not Verizon's!
> 
> Resorting to name calling just speaks volumes about you and your opinions.


Oh and your saying someone else with FIOS is just an employee of Tivo and thats why nothing is wrong validates you as well?

Guess what, my friend has FIOS with Tivo and he has no issues either, then again, he did what has been mentioned in this thread numerous times as well, and it fixed his issues.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

ciucca said:


> Verizon goes out of their way to make their customers happy. They will come to your house countless times to help you get your inferior third party receiver to work. They will even offer you a deal on their own DVR if you get tired of doing Tivo's debugging work for them.
> 
> The guide is wrong. I and others are paying a monthly fee for it, it should be correct. It is Tivo's responsibility not Verizon's!
> 
> Resorting to name calling just speaks volumes about you and your opinions.


so you haven't bothered to speak to someone who can fix you guide? You just expect it to magically work. Mistakes happen. You need to let the people responsible know so they can fix it. But I guess you would rather impugn others are dishonest with your snide comments about working for tivo and wait around for someone else to act like the grown up and contact tivo or tribune to tell them the guide is wrong in your area?

Hopefully for you there is someone with enough intelligence with fios on your head end to call in the problem so that tivo and tribune can fix it.

I don't believe i called you names at all- I was merely trying to describe your behavior in a manner that might be clear to you since you seem to have trouble understanding how things work and can't seem to read and understand the threads around her or the faqs on tivo's website that would resolve your issues.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

TiVoPony said:


> That was considered, but set aside.


I think all things considered it was the best decision. Maybe you could add a delete option when the user presses left arrow to stop watching the folder.


----------



## jazmaan (Aug 31, 2002)

I like the YouTube feature. Once you get hooked on YouTube you'll see why it is amazing. Whatever you're interested in nowadays from politics to pitbulls, from yachting to yetis, you can find it on YouTube! 

I just wish there was a feature that allowed you to save your favorite YouTubes so you don't have to search them out letter by letter anytime you want to watch something again.

Also I wish the YouTube audio didn't suck so bad! It's terrible through my TivoHD!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

slowbiscuit said:


> Absoutely needed now that the guide is finally usable for scheduling recordings...


Exactly what do you mean by this? I've always been able to record a show from the guide.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, painfully. Did you really enjoy going through two weeks worth of shows in the guide without being able to skip a day forward and back?


----------



## TiVolunteer (Jul 10, 2001)

Has anyone determined if 9.4 supports Multi-Stream (M-Card) for the Series 3? TiVoHD did on the previous version and I'm curious if they ported this over to the Series 3 with this version. (But I'm not curious enough to suffer through scheduling a truck roll with Time Warner to find out -- If I find it does support MCards and it will save some $/month, then I might)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TiVolunteer said:


> Has anyone determined if 9.4 supports Multi-Stream (M-Card) for the Series 3? TiVoHD did on the previous version and I'm curious if they ported this over to the Series 3 with this version. (But I'm not curious enough to suffer through scheduling a truck roll with Time Warner to find out -- If I find it does support MCards and it will save some $/month, then I might)


Isn't that a hardware issue with the S3?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

TiVolunteer said:


> Has anyone determined if 9.4 supports Multi-Stream (M-Card) for the Series 3? TiVoHD did on the previous version and I'm curious if they ported this over to the Series 3 with this version. (But I'm not curious enough to suffer through scheduling a truck roll with Time Warner to find out -- If I find it does support MCards and it will save some $/month, then I might)


 TivoPony already stated quite a while ago that single M-card for S3s was technically challenging and a very low priority. IMO now that the S3s are no longer in production there is 0 chance it will happen:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6149876#post6149876


TivoPony said:


> Likewise, features such as QAM remapping and M-Card S3 support do not target a significant portion of our subscribers, both are in fact very small numbers of subscribers. That doesn't mean that they automatically get set aside, or that TiVo is ignoring or doesn't care about those customers. But it is a consideration when trading off those features against others (M-Card for S3 is technically possible, but also technically very complex. We've learned that there is a lot of risk inherent in that development).


----------



## TiVolunteer (Jul 10, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Isn't that a hardware issue with the S3?


Maybe it is a hardware problem but I hadn't heard that before. It can take an M-card now but it sees it as a S-card. TiVoPony says here that it was more difficult than they originally thought but doesn't say anything about it being a hardware problem.



TiVoPony said:


> (M-Card for S3 is technically possible, but also technically very complex. We've learned that there is a lot of risk inherent in that development).


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

moyekj said:


> ...now that the S3s are no longer in production ...


is that a FACT or speculation?

i've seen mention a few times but no one ever has a clear source to confirm.

IS there a link someplace that says S3's are done?

(Not that I think its crazy at all- but i thought i read something about them keeping for high end and that's why they advertise it with crestron support)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> is that a FACT or speculation?
> 
> i've seen mention a few times but no one ever has a clear source to confirm.
> 
> ...


They're no longer offered on the TiVo Web site.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> They're no longer offered on the TiVo Web site.


sounds like a fact-

thanks for the info


----------



## lordbah (Apr 19, 2003)

ToddNeedsTiVo said:


> As much as I love the TiVo remote, I have always found it excruciating to enter text with it.
> 
> I looked up one YT video and played it. Between a little fresh-update sluggishness and dreaded character entry, it took a good 30 seconds to enter my 9-character search string.
> 
> When can I plug in my USB keyboard and do it in 1.5 seconds?


It needs voice input. Hold down MIC button on the remote and say "cute kittens" or "drunk supermodels" or whatever.


----------



## BrianAZ (Aug 13, 2007)

Is there any way to jump to the next video in folder play? I know I can ff to the end, but is there a button which just moves on to the next video directly?


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

No jump that I know of, but you don't have to FF to the end. Just hit the Advance Key (->|) to get there.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> They're no longer offered on the TiVo Web site.


Look again:

https://www3.tivo.com/store/webspecials.do

Does this change your opinion?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> is that a FACT or speculation?


Speculation, as far as I can tell.



MichaelK said:


> i've seen mention a few times but no one ever has a clear source to confirm.


You know how rumors are.



MichaelK said:


> IS there a link someplace that says S3's are done?


'Not from any reliable source that I have seen. It's possible. I wouldn't give odds either way.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

lrhorer said:


> Look again:
> 
> https://www3.tivo.com/store/webspecials.do
> 
> Does this change your opinion?


Of course those are factory renewed models.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

BrianAZ said:


> Is there any way to jump to the next video in folder play? I know I can ff to the end, but is there a button which just moves on to the next video directly?


Channel Up/Down moves forward/back in the list.


----------



## BrianAZ (Aug 13, 2007)

gonzotek said:


> Channel Up/Down moves forward/back in the list.


That's exactly what I was looking for, thanks!


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

I like the guide during playback feature, I've been wanting this for a long time, I used to keep hitting the guide button and getting dumped to live TV, very annoying. 

I've just been trying to work out how to use the 24 hour guide skip, it wasn't working. Now I find it only works if you have a channel selected in the left column, not if you have a program selected in the right column (TiVo live guide). That's really quite confusing.

I could happily do without the folder play function, I haven't yet needed to use it, but I have accidentally started a folder play many times. I'm used to hitting play to enter a folder, now I have to retrain myself just to use the select key. There may be times when I would find this useful, but you can't choose what to put in a folder, so it seems to have limited functionality.

Folder delete is quite satisfying though. However, it doesn't save much time over hitting the clear key repeatedly now there's no confirmation dialog.

I was just reviewing the update message and noticed the search by call sign feature. That could be useful, like I was just trying to find the Science HD channel in the guide, I had to guess its somewhere in the 700s and go looking for it. With call sign search I just type in an 'S' and its in the list.


----------

